# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قضية الأدب الإسلامي : محاضرة للدكتور عبدالقدوس أبو صالح

## أبو أحمد الميداني

*قضية الأدب الإسلامي* 
*يقيم النادي الأدبي بالرياض محاضرة بعنوان (قضية الأدب الإسلامي)*
*يلقيها الأستاذ الدكتور عبد القدوس أبوصالح رئيس رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية،*
*وذلك بمقر النادي مساء الثلاثاء الموافق 22 جمادى الأولى 1432هـ، الساعة الثامنة والنصف.* 
*والدعوة عامة.*



رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية
مجلة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية
www.adabislami.org

----------

